# How do I delete the printer queue



## Zimbop (Feb 17, 2003)

My Mac (dual 1 gig) running MacOS 9.2.2 is crashing (freezing) every time I start it up. I've figured out (through toggling extension sets) that it has to do with the LaserWriter 8 setup as I can get the system up and running with all extensions except those that deal with printing (print spooler etc.).

There is a file that did not print immediately before this problem started happening, and likewise there is a file "about to print" clearly visible in the LaserWriter icon on the desktop every time the system freezes with the printing extensions loaded.

So my question is this, how do I delete the "printer cache"? Somehow, somewhere, the system has written a file that I need to delete in order to stop this file from "auto printing" every time the system starts up, but where is it, I've looked everywhere I can???


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2003)

With those extensions disabled, Go to the system folder>Extensions(disabled)>Print Monitor. Double click on it and it will open. It should list all the documents waiting to be queued. Just click on on one file name, then click on cancel. 

You can also check the folder in the system folder>Print Monitor Documents for any files.


----------

